# low light plants



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking at hardy low light plants for my tank. Thinking something that bushes out instead of straight up, background and foreground types. Anybody have suggestions


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Java fern, java moss and anubias are 3 that come to mind. I'm sure the plant gurus will have more suggestions.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hygrophilia Corymbosa Siamensis 53 b for the background, chain microsword for the foreground, some larger anubias, dwarf Amazon swords, pogostemon erectus, and a red lotus!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Java Fern is a great low light plant that is more on the bushy side....Im by far an expert when it comes to plants myself, but here is a nice list of low light plants: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/low-light-plants-list-499/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For background I would go with some Echinodorus species (sword plants). Java Fern are great, but don't grow properly in the substrate and are too bushy for the background. I think if you wanted low maintenance, depending on the size of the tank, a row of swords in the back, a row of Anubias in the middle on wood and rocks and then small crypts or Echinodorus tenellus (chainsword like Morainy suggested) in the front is the ticket.


----------

